# Finished New Photo Tent



## Wright (Aug 4, 2012)

This is my photo tent. It was a pleasure to put together. Nothing fancy. Any constructive criticism will be welcomed. I'm a green horn when it comes to photography. I won't to learn though. Also my 1st pen photo and as you can see it is blur. Don't know if it is the camera or what? I do use tripod as you can see in the photo.........Thanks


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wright said:


> This is my photo tent. It was a pleasure to put together. Nothing fancy. Any constructive criticism will be welcomed. I'm a green horn when it comes to photography. I won't to learn though. Also my 1st pen photo and as you can see it is blur. Don't know if it is the camera or what? I do use tripod as you can see in the photo.........Thanks



Invisible tent. How unique. ;-)


----------



## plantman (Aug 4, 2012)

Wright said:


> This is my photo tent. It was a pleasure to put together. Nothing fancy. Any constructive criticism will be welcomed. I'm a green horn when it comes to photography. I won't to learn though. Also my 1st pen photo and as you can see it is blur. Don't know if it is the camera or what? I do use tripod as you can see in the photo.........Thanks


 
 Wright: I have the same set up for taking photos. Works great! I think you may want to try taking your photos without the blue backround. The color contrast is to great and the camera is being fooled as to which one to choose. It's like trying to take a photo faceing bright lites or into the sun. Chech my photos to see what I mean.  Remember "a picture is worth a thousand words"   Jim S


----------



## 76winger (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't see any photos either. ???


----------

